# Pigeon Carrier



## gercobghan (Apr 22, 2011)

hi guys! just want to share to you my cheap homemade carrier...i'm new to this thread. hope you like it. thanks ! http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd516/gdm6/


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It looks good, Hows it made. Are the dowels rope?


----------



## gercobghan (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks, they're made wood from Lowe's just painted it white and the long sides i used nylon bag.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

OK, They just didn't look smooth in the pic on my computer at work, but they look ok on the one at home. Good job


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

What would you estimate the cost of the materials necessary for the carrier? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice Job. What are the dimensions and how many birds can it hold?


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

off topic... on the one pic that shows the aviary in the back, is that 2" x 4" field fencing? the birds don't squeeze through it?


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

kbraden said:


> off topic... on the one pic that shows the aviary in the back, is that 2" x 4" field fencing? the birds don't squeeze through it?


I used that type of wire to divide my loft, and nope no one can squeeze through


----------



## gercobghan (Apr 22, 2011)

it cost me around $15 paint and nylon bag from garage sale.
dimensions 24" x 15" x 10
nope they don't squeeze through


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice-looking pigeon carrier!

Does it come with oriental carpeting? (LOL).

Larry


----------

